# cutting soap



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

I mostly have individual molds. Soap pops out of these real nice.

I have one mold that makes 8 bars, but they have to be cut apart.

What is the technique for cutting them smoothly?
I am using a kitchen knife with a big blade.
Part of the bar will slice smoothly, then the remainder is jagged.


My recipe, if it matters on the cutting technique, is:

Lye
Goats milk
Olive oil
Lard

Been making this recipe a couple of years, sets up nice, lathers well, etc.
This is for home use, but occasionally I gift someone a bar or two, and I would like them to look nicer than they do.

Thank you


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

If your mold is a loaf type mold, I use a plastic miter box that I picked up at a hardware store for about $4, and a bread dough scraper to cut the soap. I have marked my miter box to cut my bars all the same thickness.

I have never had much luck cutting soaps the same size when in a pan type mold.

Dawn


----------



## weisemaries (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been using a cheese cutter/board for cutting mine. It works really well. Also, some people use a miter box to make sure that the cut is straight and it goes all the way through. Just some suggestions. If I try to use a knife, I never get the cut straight.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I used to use a drywall knife or a bench knife, but now have a cutter that uses guitar strings. If you are cutting with a plain knife run the blade under hot water first. That will help it cut through the sticky soap. Miter boxes work really well to keep the cuts straight.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

DH made a "cutting box" for me...open on both ends and top, sized to fit the log and cut slots 1" apart and about 1/8th" down into the bottom of the box so the cutter wire would pass all the way through. For the cutter, I strung a guitar string (slick, not wound) onto a deep throat coping saw frame. Cuts like butta!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a couple wooden log molds made by my dad, and they have a slot to cut the soap. I have found though, that it is easier for me to cut the soap by hand, when it is not in the mold. I just mark both sides at 1", then cut with a big chef knife. Sometimes the soap will stick to the knife, but if I spin it it'll come off pretty easily. And I slide it off the knife, never just pull it off because if the soap is slightly sticky it'll pull off jaggedly. 

I'd love one of those soap cutters that cuts a whole log at once...or better yet, those nice molds that does many bars at once, without having to line the molds!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Try a wire. Either wear gloves so the wire won't cut into your hands or tie/wrap the ends of the wire around a couple of short dowels or twigs.


----------

